# Semi-permanent gps mount in dash (will this work?)



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey,
I have a garmin nuvi gps with bluetooth handsfree calling and voice control.
I have been mulling over a way to include this in my vehicle so it looks as if it is a stock accessory, or it can be hidden easily when not in use.
Heres my thought process thus far:

The top cubby (glove box) on top of the dash pops up enough to accomodate a gps while standing, however I am unsure if it will be enough room to close with the gps/frame/hinge/etc.

So my basic idea.....

remove mat from glove compartment and drill hole to run wires.
a spring hinge that is set to spring open is set in the glove, 1 part of the hinge is attached to the cubby, one to the frame of the gps mount. (double sided tape?)
When the cubby is closed, the spring hinge is in a closed position held by magnetic cabinet hardware, when opened click down on the frame of the gps and it should pop up on the hinge angle. A stopper is placed infront of the wooden frame to ensure the hinge doesnt make the gps sit face down in full open hinge position.
the hinge should only open to a reverse L type shape.


Ive included a rough sketch of what I plan to do here, can anyone tell me if this is even going to work before I start attempting to build this contraption.











My main concern is that the frame/hinge/gps will not fit in the cubby when in the closed position, ultimately im going to have to measure to find out once i build some sort of stage 1 prototype for lack of a better word.

Anyone try fitting anything in there? howd it go? how hard was it to run wire? any help would be appreciated so anything you can think of please feel free to post.

PS>Excuse the drawing, the actual mechanism and frame should be closer to the front, also the lid does not close directly to the bottom of the dash as stated in the picture there is a 1-2 inch space between the lid and the bottom of the cubby (ill have to measure this)


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Use this for the mounting
Artx Chevy Holden Cruze Navigation Trim Bezel Kit | eBay

I created a post not too long ago detailing my idea of having a 7" Garmin hardwired and mounted. I am still debating but I may just relocate my LCD screen and using an Android based entertainment system


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Use this for the mounting
> Artx Chevy Holden Cruze Navigation Trim Bezel Kit | eBay
> 
> I created a post not too long ago detailing my idea of having a 7" Garmin hardwired and mounted. I am still debating but I may just relocate my LCD screen and using an Android based entertainment system


thanks RoadRage, cant get the link to open at work so will have to check this at home.
there are alot of threads detailing how to relocate the radio to the top cubby and add a tablet where the screen is originally located, I thought about doing this but i think id rather just keep everything as stock looking as possible, not to mention dont wanna mess anything up with the wiring.
Good luck to you though, a in car tablet definitely eliminates the need for an mp3 player and gps, in addition to the other functions it can perform.


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Use this for the mounting
> Artx Chevy Holden Cruze Navigation Trim Bezel Kit | eBay
> 
> I created a post not too long ago detailing my idea of having a 7" Garmin hardwired and mounted. I am still debating but I may just relocate my LCD screen and using an Android based entertainment system


Can you link your post as well, im curious to see how you planned on doing this, want to look at this thing from every angle before I attempt it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I got sick of my nuvi windshield mount falling off, so got a Garmin weighted friction mount(010-10908-02) instead. Ran a long USB cord from the backseat(I never use that power outlet) and through dash. GPS now powers on and off with the car. Can remove mount and power wire stays in upper compartment, only had to make one small hole. 

I am still considering getting the upper compartment from an LS without the door, but the door does help eliminate glare. 

I will not leave this in the in the summer and would never lave anything with a battery in that compartment though. had my phone power itself off in there when parked due to high battery temps. GPS Battery's are no different, they can explode. 









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...4-dash-compartment-picture10688-cruze-gps.jpg


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I got sick of my nuvi windshield mount falling off, so got a Garmin weighted friction mount(010-10908-02) instead. Ran a long USB cord from the backseat(I never use that power outlet) and through dash. GPS now powers on and off with the car. Can remove mount and power wire stays in upper compartment, only had to make one small hole.
> 
> I am still considering getting the upper compartment from an LS without the door, but the door does help eliminate glare.
> 
> ...


Good to know about the battery thing, I never considered that, your picture displays exactly how I want the set up to look, how did you run your wires, can you show a picture of where you drilled the hole?
I actually have the exact same gps too.
Also does the door close with the mount/gps in there? or just with the mount, and the gps placed somewhere secure.

Do you think putting a thermal barrier on the underside of the door would prevent overheating of the gps battery?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I will search for it again...the link was from a vendor on ebay that sells a molded visor/screen holder that gives it a stock look (I believe the bezel is silver to match the trim on the center console). I really didnt want to replace my stock radio, but having the ability to catalog my music collection with ID3 tagging album info is too **** alluring. Coupled with an android based navigation system and a dual core processor--the possibilities are endless.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

erodenero said:


> Good to know about the battery thing, I never considered that, your picture displays exactly how I want the set up to look, how did you run your wires, can you show a picture of where you drilled the hole?
> I actually have the exact same gps too.
> Also does the door close with the mount/gps in there? or just with the mount, and the gps placed somewhere secure.
> 
> Do you think putting a thermal barrier on the underside of the door would prevent overheating of the gps battery?



The door does not close easily with the mount in there, you need to remove part of the mount and still closes tight. Much easier to just unplug the wire and remove the mount/GPS when not in use. The wire/hole is drilled in the front passenger bottom of the upper console. once you remove the console there is an existing hole I used. The rubber liner in the upper console hides the hole if you ever put it back too. 

Its really easy to remove that upper console, just remove the rubber liner and remove the two screws(think 7mm). once the screws are out pull up and toward the back of the car to release the clips, the entire thing needs to be pulled out at a 45degree angle toward the back of the car so the hinges can clear. 

Once I had that out I removed glove box and passenger side of shifter/footwell area, that way I could fish the wire through the dash. I started the wire from the top and once all the way down in passenger footwell I ran along lower edge of console to the back seat(completely hidden). 

I'm not sure about the battery temp worries, I just thought I should mention it. I just googled Exploding GPS CAR and found quite a few instances this has happened.


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The door does not close easily with the mount in there, you need to remove part of the mount and still closes tight. Much easier to just unplug the wire and remove the mount/GPS when not in use. The wire/hole is drilled in the front passenger bottom of the upper console. once you remove the console there is an existing hole I used. The rubber liner in the upper console hides the hole if you ever put it back too.
> 
> Its really easy to remove that upper console, just remove the rubber liner and remove the two screws(think 7mm). once the screws are out pull up and toward the back of the car to release the clips, the entire thing needs to be pulled out at a 45degree angle toward the back of the car so the hinges can clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info! really appreciate it!
As for the exploding gps, it may not be a huge concern but id rather not damage the thing on a hot day, im going to measure temps once the summer rolls around (its still pretty cold in toronto), maybe ill stick a thermometer in there when its really hot with and without a heat sheild just outta curiousity.
I may have to go this route for now, but im pretty **** bent on making that spring mount, i just dont know if itll fit while the doors closed, anyway im going to attempt to make a frame this weekend and see if it will fit in there, I'll keep this thread updated with my findings/procedure etc. incase anyone is interested.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

erodenero said:


> Thanks for all the info! really appreciate it!


No problem, I just hope it helps with what you are attempting. Just so your clear, my GPS is the 50LM(5in) not the 40LM which is identical but has a 4in screen. 



erodenero said:


> I may have to go this route for now, but im pretty **** bent on making that spring mount, i just dont know if itll fit while the doors closed, anyway im going to attempt to make a frame this weekend and see if it will fit in there, I'll keep this thread updated with my findings/procedure etc. incase anyone is interested.


This was actually my original intent, to come up with some sort of hinge the GPS cradle was mounted to so when the upper compartment was opened, the gps would swing down. How I have it now has been working so well(doesn't move at all) I kinda gave up on the Idea. Very interested in what you do come up with. 

I kinda like that replacement Piece Road Rage mentions above but its a bit more than I would want to spend.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 13353


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> View attachment 13353



is that your cruze in the picture.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

No its a pic i found online...but mine will look exactly the same (same interior)


----------

